# New Clown Fairy Wrasse



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

He's in. I put a net over a bucket, dumped all of the water and the fish into the bucket, and quickly put him in the tank. He sat in the net for a second, but then he slowly swam off into the rocks. No one chased after him or even watched. Welcome to the tank Rutilus! (Latin for red; he has bright red eyes! )

I'll add pictures later.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

what is up with you and latin words?
piscis=fish
anguis=snake
vulpes=fox
rutilus=red


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Please post pics!



funlad3 said:


> ...I put a net over a bucket, dumped all of the water and the fish into the bucket, and quickly put him in the tank....


With an $80 fish I would have drip-acclimated it for a while.


----------



## ronmarsh99 (Feb 18, 2011)

Cool would love to see some pic's
hey do you know any thing about this skimmer?

Aquarium skimmer Aqua Medic T5000 Shorty Compact
I'm thinking about picking it up, it's worth over $500 new and this guy want $300 firm for it.
they say it's good for up to 500 gallons, I have a 90 gallon.
So it should do a nice job, I will be making a refugium sump.
I posted some of the pictures of the stand I'm making, it's allmost done, 
I have more pic's on my phone as I've done more work to it, I will post the other pic's soon.
let me know what you think of that skimmer.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

What's wrong with Latin? My college professor uncle started that with Piscis if you must know. I thought it was cool and kept the theme!

Sorry, I meant to link a video last night! I guess I forgot. Here it is though!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmlI6ix_woo

So much for HD! I'm sure someone is going to yell at me for the way I add fish to the tank, but they're evidently fine! I'll try to upload another video of him and the rest of the inhabitants later! 

No, I didn't drip acclimate, but I floated the bag and added at least 500% more water from my tank over the course of an hour and a half or so. I know, that's a bit fast for some people, but it works for me. All of my fish are out and about within an hour of being added into the tank. Rutilus hid for about twenty minutes before claiming the tower on the left side of the tank for himself. 

I don't know anything about the skimmer. TOS probably will. If you post a new thread, you'll be more likely to have it addressed. He always seems to skip my threads or address them very late on.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

hahha "i wouldnt have done i that way, its pretty harsh"

nice fish but $80

we have them for £25. dunno how much that is in dollars

great looking fish though


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh, Dad... That would be about $40. They're so expensive here for a few reasons. Our mail system isn't as good, so there's a higher shipping cost. Also, there aren't as many serious aquarists here, so stores need to make more money to stay afloat. Lastly, some stores are just more expensive! Oh well. It's still healthy and happy!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't really know that skimmer. I've seen ads for it, but I don't know anyone who actually has one.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice fish! Nice video!

Hope it lives a long and happy life in your reef tank!!


----------

